# Re: Boots



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 17:04:53 -0700*
Yes.  Complete kit issue for everyone is slated to be completed by 
August 92
Don
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob Ayres
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 11:59 AM
  Subject: Boots
  Does anybody know if the Reserves will be issued any of those fancy 
new boots I‘ve been hearing about the Army getting?
  RobA
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Yes. Complete kit issue for 
everyone is
slated to be completed by August 92
Don
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  Ayres 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
11:59
  AM
  Subject: Boots

  Does anybody know if the Reserves 
will be issued
  any of those fancy new boots I‘ve been hearing about the Army
  getting?
  RobA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 16:17:34 -0800*
92?
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Donald Schepens
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 4:04 PM
  Subject: Re: Boots
  Yes.  Complete kit issue for everyone is slated to be completed by 
August 92
  Don
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Rob Ayres
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 11:59 AM
    Subject: Boots
    Does anybody know if the Reserves will be issued any of those fancy 
new boots I‘ve been hearing about the Army getting?
    RobA
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
92?
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Donald
  Schepens 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
4:04
PM
  Subject: Re: Boots

  Yes. Complete kit issue for 
everyone is
  slated to be completed by August 92

  Don

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Rob
    Ayres 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
11:59
    AM
    Subject: Boots

    Does anybody know if the Reserves 
will be
    issued any of those fancy new boots I‘ve been hearing about the Army 
    getting?
    RobA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 17:29:33 -0700*
It just shows you where my mind is.  2002 for all regular and reserve.
Don
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 5:17 PM
  Subject: Re: Boots
  92?
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Donald Schepens
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 4:04 PM
    Subject: Re: Boots
    Yes.  Complete kit issue for everyone is slated to be completed by 
August 92
    Don
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: Rob Ayres
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 11:59 AM
      Subject: Boots
      Does anybody know if the Reserves will be issued any of those 
fancy new boots I‘ve been hearing about the Army getting?
      RobA
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
It just shows you where my mind 
is. 2002 for
all regular and reserve.
Don
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
5:17
PM
  Subject: Re: Boots

  92?

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Donald
    Schepens 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
4:04
    PM
    Subject: Re: Boots

    Yes. Complete kit issue for 
everyone is
    slated to be completed by August 92

    Don

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      Rob
      Ayres 
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
      Sent: Friday, March 23, 
2001 11:59
      AM
      Subject: Boots

      Does anybody know if the Reserves 
will be
      issued any of those fancy new boots I‘ve been hearing about the 
Army
      getting?
      RobA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

